# Reputable amp tech in London or Owen Sound Ontario



## bryguy9 (Jul 13, 2007)

Hi:

Sorry if this is out of place or an FAQ.

Can someone kindly recommend a reputable amp tech in London or Owen Sound?

Many thanks

Bry


----------



## rev156 (Mar 2, 2008)

Jeff Laroque @ Midtown Music in Sarnia. (519) 344-2940. Can repair anything, builds anything you want. Minor mods to total custom.
Mark


----------



## bryguy9 (Jul 13, 2007)

I have a JCM 800 and a Fender Bassman head. I really just like someone someone to give them a look-over, cleanup and tell me what they might need to return to peak performance. I am in Kincardine, so I was hoping for someone closer than Sarnia.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Bob has amp repair services here in Kitchener.Bob's Guitar Service - Professional Services - Kitchener, ON | Facebook

There is also Amplifiers Plus in Kitchener:
Amplifiers Plus - Amplifier Repairs and Restoration

Cheers

Dave


----------



## SaxonCabs (May 4, 2009)

Lloyd Williams in Tara is quite good as well. he's done some work on a few of my older Marshalls. Reasonable pricing as well. Fromager Music send him their work as well . 519-934-2162


----------

